# Changing what I eat



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Howdy folks,
My DW and I are starting a new way of eating for 30 days. No refined sugar or processed Wheat. I weighed in at 278 I know i ain't what I used to be.
Lots of corn products, fruit , nuts and Sugar free Blue Bell vanilla ice cream. Mexican food is great as there are corn tortillas and rice and beans with beef and chicken. MMMM. 
What do yall think????


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

I think corn and rice are just as bad as wheat and would cut back on those, too.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd stay away from the corn products and sugar free stuff too. Brown rice is better than white, but it's hard to take if you're not used to eating it. Unless you're very active, that corn is just going to make you fat. I'd recommend sticking to a diet that is as close to raw as possible. 

Of course, if your diet has been bad up until now, any healthy changes you make are going to help.

Good luck!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

What about all the fat in the cheese in Mexican food? And ice cream? Fat is very high calorie. 

Try for nutrient dense foods. 

Everything boils down to how many calories you are consuming versus how many you are expending.

Then again, anything healthy is better than before. 

Good luck. I still struggle.


----------



## rockin-n (Jun 18, 2007)

Good to try and change, but I would definitely watch the corn products. Also, sugar free usually means they add the poisonous sugar substitutes instead. Real sugar and the calories are safer than anything artificial. Honey is even better. Good luck!!!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

If you stick with real mexican food (no cheese) you'll do OK. Me, if it does not have cheese, I'm not interested.

I'd suggest using salad plates for your meals. It may seem silly, but tossing out our big dinner plates and switching to salad plates had made DH and I much more aware of portion size. Most people don't have a clue as to what a "portion" really is, and don't realize they are eating three or four "portions" at a sitting. 

Portion control has been the number one thing that has helped me loose weight. I'm not into prepacked foods and already eat lots of home grown veggies and home canned goods - Now that I"m use to eating less at a sitting, I feel sick and stuffed if I try to eat the quantity I use to pack in every day. 

Cathy


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

Look in your Library and see if you can find any of the Volumetrics books and any of the Thin for Life books. They both have excellent advice on how to take in less calories while adding more veggies and whole grains.


----------

